# Destination Mode use to and from work?



## Bronco (Mar 8, 2017)

Yes. 
I am a newbie on this forum and driving. 
Only driving 5 to 10 hours per weekend except when using Destination Mode on my way to work and home. 
I'm going to end up having way more to write off than I make in fares. 
Am I going to have a problem come tax time? Is anyone else using Destination Mode this way?


----------



## BillyZoom (Feb 26, 2017)

hell, this might be a brilliant play for those that travel a good distance to work everyday. Turn on your app on the way to and from work. If you don't get any pick ups (who cares) - you still write off those miles come tax time. Maybe its the only thing uber is good for!!! lol... now, I just need to find a job, and join uber..... lol


----------



## Bronco (Mar 8, 2017)

It's 25 miles each way in the county I'm driving with Lyft. Pretty sure I won't get any riders and if I do its no biggie.


----------



## bk102 (Nov 30, 2016)

I do. Started last November on a tip from my tax guy. Drive 85 miles round trip to work everyday and average getting 2-3 ride requests a week. I turn down most. You can take a loss but after 3 years the IRS will tell you your side business is now a "hobby" because of successive losses. This year I will deduct over 20,000 miles and every bit of it is legit and legal. Maybe it is not ethical but the IRS allows it. I am sure there will be a closing of this loophole soon, but for now live it up.


Bronco said:


> Yes.
> I am a newbie on this forum and driving.
> Only driving 5 to 10 hours per weekend except when using Destination Mode on my way to work and home.
> I'm going to end up having way more to write off than I make in fares.
> Am I going to have a problem come tax time? Is anyone else using Destination Mode this way?


----------



## Bronco (Mar 8, 2017)

Awesome. Thank you.
Only plan on driving for 2 years (until my wife gets out of school) so that works out perfect.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

tax time?


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I do this, I do get rides from time to time also. I have a 22 mile commute


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

I use the Uber Destination Filter when driving to work locations in NJ and NYC and generally get rides to cover 70 percent of the distance. The problem is you have to factor in extra time for pick ups and drop off. I cannot get Lyft D.F. to work at all. I get no pings from it ever and I have experimented with it at all hours of the day and night.


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

I do it from the East Bay to SF. I also add the bridge tolls to my deductions since I'm on the app. 50 miles round trip, usually 1-2 rides per day.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I tend to use it more often than not


----------

